# Help!



## Lordabdy (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi there! Can you help?
I have brought an analogue layout and yesterday I converted to DCC. I have a bachmann pro and 1 train.
I wired the track via one of the line feeds to the controller and got out my new DCC sound train and had the train running around the track with sounds etc. As the layout has a steep hill in one direction, I turned the train around and went in the other direction.
Unfortunately the train derailed (it didn't fall off - just went off the rails) and now the train won't respond to anything.
To be honest, I'm a bit lost at the moment. The train supplier suggested trying to see if the decoder has flipped and reset itself....but I'm lost in manuals and not understanding what i am doing.

Is there anyone who lives near Norwich, UK on this forum who can pop around and help me fathom what I have brought? Promise of tea, mince pies and beer if you can explain in simple english and get me going...

Thanks for reading - Andy


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I would love to pop over for a tea and crumpets or at least a pint and a pie. but I'm a long way away over a few thousand miles of land and a lot of water.
Ok lets see if I can help you out. 
First off it does sounds like you have tripped the decoder you will need to reset it.
I can work you threw it.


----------



## Lordabdy (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi there! Thanks for getting back...especially with no prospect of mince pies! OK - the set is now working. 
I think the problem lies in short circuits on various sections of track. The train now runs around sometimes fine and sometimes it stops at certain points.
Initially I had it wired from 3 track connectors, but one was dodgy (loose) and another was wired black/red the wrong way, which slightly disturbed me, although no shorts were showing.

I now have it wired on one solid connection and have rechecked all the pins/staples between points and they seem fine.

So I guess I either have dirty rails or areas of track in sections where the connections are not as good? Any clues as to how to improve connections? I didn't build this track, but using analogue setup yesterday and for the last week, it has been fine. Is dcc more sensitive than analogue?
Where abouts are you? Canada/USA at a guess?

Best - Andy


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Andy,
I'm in North west USA, State of Idaho, Way North almost to Canada.
Yes DCC is more susceptible to dirty track and wheels. 
Clean the track and loco wheels with a cloth and rubbing or Denatured alcohol, Don't use anything abrasive to clean the track.
One major difference between analog and DCC is that you need to add feeds of power to the track every meter of track or so in order for it to work good, you will also need to be mind full of reverse loops they need a special device to make them work right.
If you post a drawing of your layout I can tell you if you will have any issues.
What gauge are you running?


----------



## Lordabdy (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Sean,

It's OO gauge. I have no layout plans on computer, but can attach a photo of layout.

It's basically 2 loops on an 8 x 3foot board with a central fiddle yard. I have one rail/power connection, which is hidden in tunnel.

I didn't build the set, but brought it and it worked well as analogue. I am a total novice to this hobby, so thanks for not laughing at me!

Do I need more power?

Andy
USA/Canada - would love to move there! A better climate and more interesting people and spaces than the dull UK!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Your OO is very close to my HO!
Your layout looks great! 
I would say your system has enough power, you might just need to add a few more rail/power connections!
Try cleaning the rails really good and the loco wheels too.
Check back in if you need more help.


----------



## Lordabdy (Dec 28, 2011)

Hiya Sean...thanks for that advice. I think I need to purchase some better rail connectors, as one is a bit dodgy and never sits well. I might also strip out the wires and use some new ones.

Would you suggest 3 rail connectors (or more?) for my layout?

The fault mostly now is that it occasionally just 'stops' and I get a 'short circuit' message on the controller. If you you press stop to clear, it will often restart again, but its hard to do many complete circuits without the fault coming up.
The loco is brand new, so there shouldn't be a problem there.

it's a nice new flying scotsman with sound and smoke etc. Great fun...

Andy


----------

